# Teichbauprojekt 2018



## SteffenFr (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer,

nachdem ich hier mittlerweile schon seit fast 2 Jahren mitlese und es bei meinem Teichprojekt langsam ernst wird, möchte ich dieses gerne vorstellen.

Kurz zu mir, ich bin 34 (in 8 Tagen 35) Jahre jung und habe letztes Jahr meinen ersten Traum mit einem EFH im schönen Unterfranken verwirklicht.

Auf dem 1.025 m² großen Grundstück soll ein Schwimmteich mit den Maßen 17x11 m entstehen. Bei der Tiefe schwanke ich noch zwischen 1.4 oder 2.0 m. Der Schwimmteich wird zu weiten Teilen von einem Galabauunternehmen gebaut werden.

Der Schwimmteich ist als Zweikammersystem geplant, mit einem Flachwasserbereich (0-50 cm), welcher in 1 Bereich mit schmallaubigen __ Rohrkolben, und in 2-3 weiteren Bereichen mit Blühendem (__ Hechtkraut, Japaniris, __ Nelkenwurz etc.) beplanzt ist. Weiterhin gibt es ein Regenerationsbecken (Splitt + Zeolith), welches von unten durchströmt wird und mit Gelber __ Iris und Zyperngras bepflanzt werden soll. Das Becken nördlich der Terrasse war ursprünglich als Regenerationsbecken geplant. Dieses würde ich jedoch aufgrund der Geländehöhen nur als Quellbecken für den geplanten Bachlauf machen. Somit müsste das im Süden gelegende Regenerationsbecken nur leicht höher als der Schwimmteich liegen und der Bachlauf kann bei Belieben zugeschaltet werden.

Die Filtertechnik besteht aus:
- 2 Wandskimmer (aus Zacky's Shop)
- 1 Bogensieb (tendiere zum Filtreco Sieve 2), welchen Vor-/Nachteil würde hier egtl. die "large"-Version bringen (Bauhöhe 1006 mm zu 759 mm)?
- 2 Pumpen (Regenerationsbecken, Bachlauf); Pumpenleistung?
- Regenerationsbecken mit einem Biodrain Strömungsverteiler
- UVC Möglichkeiten wären als Tauch-UVC im Bogensieb (Filtreco Sieve 2 - Industrie UVC Modell) oder nach der Pumpe als eigenständiges Bauteil von z.B. Naturagart (NG-55)

Verrohrung von Wandskimmer zum Bogensieb in KG110 in Schwerkraft, weitere Verrohrung ist noch unklar. Die Pumpen haben Anschlüsse mit 1 1/2 Zoll bzw. 2 Zoll Außengewinde, das Bogensieb 2 Zoll Außengewinde und das Biodrain 50 mm Innendurchmesser.

Leitungslängen wären für Pumpe 1 (Regeneration) ca. 3-5 m, für Pumpe 2 (Bachlauf) ca. 15-20m

Ursprünglicher Gestaltungsvorschlag des Galabauers






Meine aktuelle Version:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Steffen


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Steffen,

Bodenabläufe? Wie willst du absinkendes Sediment heraus bekommen?


----------



## SteffenFr (1. Aug. 2018)

Bodenabläufe sind keine geplant. Diese funktionieren ja offensichtlich, was ich bisher aus diversen Foren rauslesen konnte, nur in ausreichender Stückzahl, indem man weitestgehend manuell die Sedimente zu den Abläufen hinkehrt. Der "automatische" Absaugbereich scheint sich ja auf wenige Dezimeter um den Ablauf zu beschränken.

Ich will keinen Foliendurchbruch am Beckenboden, wo sich vielleicht noch der Boden absenken kann, und ich mir mögliche undichte Stellen hole und nie mehr ran komme. Weiterhin gibts ja noch diverse Probleme mit Deckel verdrehen usw.

Oberfläche ordentlich abskimmern, und das, was doch zu Boden sinkt, absaugen (Schlammsauger, Roboter). Kenne genug Teiche, welche ohne Bodenablauf funktionieren.


----------



## SteffenFr (21. Sep. 2018)

Aller Anfang ist gemacht!

Nachdem in den letzten Tagen das Grundstück mit L-Steinen und Rabatten vorbereitet und ein Vorplanum erstellt wurde, konnte heute mit dem Aushub der Teichgrube begonnen werden.






Der Teich ist in mehrere Tiefenzonen unterteilt. Ringsrum eine Flachwasserzone mit 0 bis -50 cm. Auf der rechten Seite befindet sich eine Stufe auf -90 und eine weitere auf -130 cm Tiefe. Der tiefste Bereich wird dann -200 cm betragen. Weiterhin auf der rechten Seite schwer zu erkennen befindet sich dann noch der Einlaufbereich des Bachlaufs. 

Die größten Außenmaße des Schwimmteichs sollten in etwa ca. 16-17 m x 8-9 m betragen.






Auf der linken Seite vom Schwimmteich kann man in etwa die Vorbereitung des Regenerationsbeckens erahnen. 

Dieses wird ca. tropfenförmig 5,5 m x 3,5 m groß und 70 cm tief.

Pünktlich mit Beendigung der Baggerarbeiten hat es dann zu Regnen angefangen. Solange jedoch die Tage kein Riesenschauer kommt, sollte die Modellierung nicht in Gefahr sein. Der Boden scheint stabil genug.

Nun heisst es auf die Folie warten und auf gutes Wetter hoffen!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Steffen,
dann drücke ich Dir die Daumen ! Du hast hier ein schönes Projekt vorgestellt. Die "Wasserführung" gefällt mir sehr gut, und solche Dinge entscheiden sehr stark über den tatsächlichen Aufwand für eine spätere Wasserqualität.
Wenn Du meine Gedanken zu Deinen Fragen haben möchtest, hier sind sie:
- größere Tiefe = mehr Fläche zum Erdbereich und damit langsamere Erwärmung, aber mehr Temperaturstabilität (Du hast ja nicht vor, den Teich unterhalb der Folie zu isolieren), womöglich reduziert eine größere Tiefe das Aufwirbeln von Sedimenten am Boden beim Schwimmen, und Du hast hierdurch weniger Streß in der "Wartung";
- höheres Bogensieb ¿ (Ironie) = mehr Höhendifferenz, die die Pumpe überwinden muß (addiert sich zum Druckverlust, und kostet einfach nur Strom) - als Alternative ein breiteres oder zweites Sieb, wenn die Breite ncht mehr zur Pumpenleistung paßt;
- keine Bodenabläufe = schade, wobei einer gereicht hätte (es gibt ja z. B. bei NG die "Sammelschächte").
Ich hab' leider keinen Schwimmteich, und ich denke,dass Du ohne den erwähnten manuellen Reinigungsaufwand keine Freude haben wirst.
Willst Du wirklich eine Schnitthecke vor das Grün zur Straße hin pflanzen, könnte das tatsächlich mal unerwarteter Weise heruntergeschnitten werden? Ich würde so etwas in meine Gartengestaltung mit einbeziehen, auch wenn es nicht direkt dazu gehört . Und dementsprechend würde ich mir das "gespiegelte L" an der offenen Seite zur Straße überlegen, vielleicht ist da eine "Strauchgruppe" auf Dauer pflegeleichter.
Das Material für die Trockenmauer könnte man auch nehmen, um in Richtung Strasse das Gartengelände einige cm anzuheben (also eine Art "Hochbeet" damit zu gestalten, auf dem z. B. Sträucher wachsen). Die Hecke und eine dahinter angelegte Trockenmauer um das Holzdeck würde ich hinterfragen. Die Trockenmauer ist durch die Hecke weniger sichtbar, und sie behindert das Wachstum des vorhandenen Grüns hinter der Grundstücksgrenze. Oder handelt es sich bei der Hecke um einen Zierstreifen mit Buchs? Hecken benötigen je nach Höhe eine gewisse Mindestbreite, um sinnvoll im Garten zu funktionieren.


----------



## SteffenFr (13. Okt. 2018)

Tja, wo soll ich anfangen. Die letzten Tage ist so einiges passiert.

Bevor es mit den Teicharbeiten so richtig anfing, habe ich erst mal meine beiden Wandskimmer bearbeitet. Die Böden wurden abgetrennt, sodass diese später mit KG-Rohren an das Bogensieb angeschlossen werden können.
 

Nach einem Regenguss standen erst mal ca. 10 cm Wasser in der Teichsohle. Da es sich bei mir um Lehm-/Tonboden handelt, versickert dieses auch nicht und ich musste es mit einer Pumpe herausbefördern.
 

Zur Vorbereitung der Folienlegung wurde das Becken mit Vlies ausgekleidet, sowie die begehbaren Bereiche und die Tiefenzone mit Sand unterfüttert/begradigt. Anschließend wurde die ca. 450 kg schwere Teichfolie (1,5 mm EPDM schwarz) mit 5 Mann verlegt.
   

Nun heisst es "Wasser marsch" bis zur ersten Stufe nach der Tiefenzone.
   

Der Übergang zwischen der Flachwasserzone und dem Schwimmbereich wurde mit Granitrabatten gemacht. Diese wurden auf Trasszement gesetzt, sodass diese später stabil begehbar sind.
   

Im Einstiegsbereich wurde nochmal eine Zwischenstufe mit Sandsteinen gesetzt. In den Bereichen, wo später keine Pflanzen hinkommen, wurden Diabas-Teichbausteine verlegt. Diese dienen dazu, dass der Werrakies, welcher noch darüber geschüttet wird, besser hält und nicht in Richtung Schwimmzone rutscht.
   

Das Filterbecken wurde ebenfalls mit Vlies und Folie ausgekleidet und der Biodrain verbaut. Als unterste Verteilschicht wurde Werrakies eingebracht. Darüber dann feinkörniger Basaltsplitt. An der Spitze des Beckens befindet sich der spätere Überlauf in den Teich, der restliche Wall wird noch begehbar gemacht.
   

Der Einstiegsbereich wurde weitergestaltet. Zwischen den beiden großen Sandsteinen wird später der Bachlauf einmünden. Dessen Quelle wird sich in etwa dort befinden, wo jetzt der kleine Basalthaufen vor der offnen Garagentüre ist.
   

Zum Abschluss nochmal 2 Übersichtsbilder, was bis jetzt geschafft wurde.
   

Bis jetzt fasst der Schwimmteich ca. 52.800 Liter.

Kommende Woche wird dann der Filterschacht, sowie der Bachlauf in Angriff genommen.

Zitat Galabauer: "Soweit, so gut."


----------



## SteffenFr (26. Okt. 2018)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Skimmer bezüglich Abdichten.

Bild 1: (v.l.n.r.) Skimmer, Dichtung, Breitmaulvorbau
 

Bild 2: (v.l.n.r.) Breitmaulvorbau, Klebedichtung 1, Klebedichtung 2, Endplatte
 

Wie würdet ihr den Skimmer am besten verbauen?

Dichtung zwischen Skimmer und Breitmaulvorbau oder z.B. mit Innotec Adheseal?

Beim Einbau des Skimmers (Breitmaul) in die Folie eher die Klebedichtungen oder auch eher Innotec Adheseal verwenden?

Falls ihr eher zu Innotec tendiert, wie und wo trägt man das am besten auf? die Skimmerteile bestehen ja tlw. aus so "Stegen", nicht aus vollständig glatter Platte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2018)

Die Dichtung zwischen Skimmer-Basismodul und Verbreiterung auf jeden Fall einbauen.

Die Klebedichtungen kenne ich jetzt so nicht, würde aber wohl mind. eine auf die Verbreiterung aufbringen (aber ohne das sie gleich klebt), dann Folie anpassen und Ausschnitt machen und Schraublöcher markieren. Dann ggf. Klebeschutzfolie abziehen und Folie anlegen. Dicht-/Klebemittel zwischen Folie und Flansch und nachträglich auch zusätzlich die Innenkante zwischen Flansch, Folie und Verbreitungsmodul innenseitig abziehen.


----------



## SteffenFr (26. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Zacky,

diese Klebedichtung ist im Prinzip auch eine Art Gummidichtung, mit einem einseitigen Klebestreifen (wenn man dieses braun-gelbliche Papier abzieht).

Also würdest du es wie folgt machen?

Skimmer-Basismodul
Gummidichtung
Skimmer-Verbreiterung
Gummidichtung mit Klebestreifen
Folie
Innotec
Blendrahmen
Blende

Im Skimmerinneren die "Fuge" zwischen Skimmer-Basismodul, Dichtung und Skimmer-Verbreiterung ebenfalls mit Innotec versiegeln.

Du würdest also die Gummidichtung zwischen Basismodul und Verbreiterung Innotec vorziehen?

Weiterhin würdest du auch zwischen Verbreiterung und Folie die Dichtung verwenden, und nicht Innotec?

Was verstehst du unter Flansch? Den Blendrahmen?

Bringt das überhaupt was, Innotec zwischen Blendrahmen und Folie zu verwenden? Die Dichtigkeit muss ja eigentlich nur zwischen Skimmer-Verbreiterung und Folie gegeben sein?


----------



## Zacky (26. Okt. 2018)

SteffenFr schrieb:


> Im Skimmerinneren die "Fuge" zwischen Skimmer-Basismodul, Dichtung und Skimmer-Verbreiterung ebenfalls mit Innotec versiegeln.


Das ist jetzt aus der Ferne schlecht zu erläutern. Das Basismodul und die Verbreiterung würde ich mit der werkseitig gelieferten Dichtung verschrauben. Ob man hier nochmal mit Innotec oder ähnlichem Zeug abzieht - muss sicher nicht, schadet aber auch nicht.



SteffenFr schrieb:


> Du würdest also die Gummidichtung zwischen Basismodul und Verbreiterung Innotec vorziehen?


ja, wie oben beschrieben...zusätzlich kann man es ja nochmal abziehen, sollte aber nicht notwendig sein.



SteffenFr schrieb:


> Weiterhin würdest du auch zwischen Verbreiterung und Folie die Dichtung verwenden, und nicht Innotec?


ja, aber dennoch würde ich eine dünne Naht mit Innotec ziehen...aus dem Grund, dass ich auf diese Dichtung ggf. Innotec o.ä. aufbringen könnte, da es ja diese Hohlräume/Stege hat. Die Abfolge könnte ich mir wie folgt vorstellen: Verbreiterung, Klebedichtung, Innotec, Folie, Innotec, Blendrahmen (in meinem Verständnis der Flansch), Blende (die eigentlich nur aufgesteckt wird und Deko scheint)



SteffenFr schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Flansch? Den Blendrahmen?


...ja, ich denke schon, dass wir dann jetzt vom Gleichen reden...als das Teil mit Löcher, welches auf die Verbreitung aufgeschraubt wird. Wenn der mit der Verbreiterung verschraubt wurde, klemmt dieser ja die Folie ein und das Innotec quillt oben und unten auf Teichseite leicht raus. Innen hat es eine kleine Kante, wo die Folie "drunter" liegt und diese Kante würde ich nochmal mit Innotec o.ä. abziehen/abdichten.

Eine Anleitung ist doch sicherlich bei!? Wie ist denn da der Zusammenbau dargestellt oder gibt es hier Hinweise auf eine mögliche Maximalstärke der Folie oder sonst etwas?


----------



## SteffenFr (26. Okt. 2018)

Anleitung: http://www.peraqua.com/uploads/products/Product_0099/downloads/desc 001.pdf

Hier gibt es 2 Einbaumöglichkeiten, in einem Stahlwandbecken und im Betonbecken

Beim Basismodul war eine Lippendichtung dabei, bei der Verbreiterung 2 Klebedichtungen.

Die Lippendichtung ist normalerweise beim Stahlwandbecken dafür gedacht, die Stahlkante "abzudecken". (Anleitung, Seite 9) Bei der Verbreiterung wird die Lippendichtung durchtrennt, sodass 2 Einzeldichtungen entstehen. Eine davon wird verwendet, um diese zwischen Basismodul und Verbreiterung einzubauen. Die 2. braucht man dann nicht.

Die 2 Klebedichtungen der Verbreiterung wären ebenfalls dafür da, die Stahlwand "abzudecken"

Im Endeffekt schaut das also so aus:

Blendrahmen, Folie, Dichtung, Verbreiterung (wobei der Blendrahmen mit der Verbreiterung verschraubt wird)



Zacky schrieb:


> ja, aber dennoch würde ich eine dünne Naht mit Innotec ziehen...aus dem Grund, dass ich auf diese Dichtung ggf. Innotec o.ä. aufbringen könnte, da es ja diese Hohlräume/Stege hat. Die Abfolge könnte ich mir wie folgt vorstellen: Verbreiterung, Klebedichtung, Innotec, Folie, Innotec, Blendrahmen (in meinem Verständnis der Flansch), Blende (die eigentlich nur aufgesteckt wird und Deko scheint)



Die Hohlräume/Stege befinden sich ja auf der Verbreiterung. Der Blendrahmen ist glatt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, das Innotec zwischen Verbreiterung und Klebegummidichtung zu verwenden, sodass es vielleicht die Hohlräume füllt?

Also: Verbreiterung, Innotec, Klebedichtung, Folie, Innotec, Blendrahmen.

Ja, die Blende wird nur aufgesteckt, um die Verschraubung des Blendrahmens mit der Verbreiterung zu verdecken.

Du hattest mal geschrieben, dass du bei deinen Skimmern die Dichtungseinlagen für die Folie gar nicht verwendest, und es stattdessen mit Dichtmittel abdichtest?


----------



## Zacky (27. Okt. 2018)

SteffenFr schrieb:


> Die Hohlräume/Stege befinden sich ja auf der Verbreiterung. Der Blendrahmen ist glatt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, das Innotec zwischen Verbreiterung und Klebegummidichtung zu verwenden, sodass es vielleicht die Hohlräume füllt?


Das halte ich nicht für zielführend, da die Fugen/Stegzwischenräume einfach zu groß sind. Da geht ja irr viel rein.



SteffenFr schrieb:


> Du hattest mal geschrieben, dass du bei deinen Skimmern die Dichtungseinlagen für die Folie gar nicht verwendest, und es stattdessen mit Dichtmittel abdichtest?


Richtig, und ich habe das Dichtmittel Teichseitig auf die Folie aufgebracht, dann den Flansch (Blendrahmen) aufgeschraubt, das raus quillende Zeug gleich ringsum den Flansch abgezogen um es abzudichten und dann innenseitig der Verbreiterung nochmal Dichtmittel aufgetragen und abgezogen, damit auch dort kein Wasser mehr eindringen kann. Da ich solche Dichtungen wie Du sie jetzt benennst (Klebedichtung einlagig) nicht hatte, würde ich jetzt in deinem Fall drüber nachdenken, ob ich diese Dichtung erst einmal auf den blanken Verbreitungskorpus/Schraubrahmen/Stegbereich aufklebe und darauf einen Streifen Dichtmittel ziehe, dann die Folie anlegen und mit dem Blendrahmen alles verschraube. Denn so quillt das Dichtmittel vor und hinter der Folie hoch und kann in einem Zug abgezogen werden.


----------



## SteffenFr (28. Okt. 2018)

Erst mal vielen Dank an Zacky für deine Unterstützung!

Nachdem mein Urlaub vorbei ist, und auch die Temperaturen nicht mehr so mitspielen, geht es nun langsamer voran.

Der Bachlauf wurde bereits begonnen. Gestalterisch wird dieser vielleicht noch etwas modifiziert, mit Sitzstein am Rand oder was mir noch einfällt (Brücke nächstes Jahr). Weiterhin fehlt noch der Einbau des Quelleinlaufs.
     

Der Einbau der Teichtechnik wurde auch bereits begonnen. Der Schacht wurde ausgebaggert (immerhin nochmal ca. 22t Erde weggefahren) und mit 17,5er Schalungssteinen gemauert.
     

Da ich vom Hausbau noch Sickerplatten über hatte, werden diese außen am Schacht angebracht.
 

Der Schacht hat ein Innenmaß von 1,75 m x 2,25 m (außen 2,10 m x 2,60 m). Darauf und darüber hinaus soll später ein Holzdeck kommen. Innen drin befindet sich eine ca. 30 cm dicke Schicht 2/8er Splitt zur Versickerung, falls beim Pumpenausbau im Winter Wasser daneben geht. Für das Bogensieb und die Pumpen habe ich noch Betonplatten ausgelegt, damit diese gerade und sauber stehen. Die Bauteile wurden ebenfalls schonmal probegelegt. Passt rein, prima! 
 

Gestern wurde dann der Skimmereinbau vorbereitet. Diese werden mit KG 110 zum Bogensieb verrohrt.
   

Für kommende Woche steht nun an, den Schacht außenrum weiter zu verfüllen, das Teichgelände um die Skimmer zu modellieren, sowie den Schlauch für den Bachlauf zu verlegen.

Gibt noch viel zu tun! 

PS: Angebadet wurde vor ca. 1 Woche auch schon.... brrrrr... eiskalt!


----------

